# Sound Problems, No sound on laptop, but works using headphones



## robson (Apr 5, 2008)

I have an HP Pavillion Laptop which has built in speaker bar, this has all of a sudden stoped working and the only way i can retreive sound is by plugging my headphones into the headphones socket on the laptop.

Sound is load and clear using the headphones but will not work using my built in speaker.

the volume functions still show and work as normall using headphones.

I have used the CDs to put my laptop back to its original factory settings but this has still not fixed the problem.

not sure if this is a sound card problem as the headphones work but the speakers dont.

has anybody got any ideas please


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is the sound muted or turned off via a FN key or button?
What is the exact model of this laptop?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## robson (Apr 5, 2008)

i am not sure if it is the FN button ?

What would the key look like that i would press whilst holding the Fn key down

I have volume control on the laptop and also a mute button these work and show volume going up or down and mute activating if pressed but their is still no sound. unless i plug my headphones in, the controls above work fine using headphones.

the exact make of my laptop is a HP Pavillion dv6104eu

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Robson,
Do you have any errors in the device manager (yellow or red exclamation marks)?
Let me know if you do
Seeing you have sound externally, it indicates the sound card is working.
Here is a manual for your model:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf
There is a connection for your speakers that connect to the board (section 5.12).
It may have come disconnected. There is also a trouble shooting flow chart (section 2.15-2.16).
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jeannieaw73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Having the same problem as all of these. NO sound on laptop, except with using headphones. Check all the sound stuff in the control panel, FN button, everywhere that I can think of. Wheel is up full blast too. Have Toshiba running Windows Vista. Any help would be appreciated. It shows everything is working properly when you test and it shows the volume meter going up and down, but you do not hear a thing without headphones.

thanks for any help, Jeannie


----------

